
Show HN: Generate text using a NN, or train your own of any size on any text - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/textgenrnn?hn=1
======
minimaxir
The first iteration was submitted to HN 8 months ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15049549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15049549)),
but this is a substantial 1.0 release with many user-requested features, and a
substantial performance improvement.

